# Brisbane man survives triple snakebite



## News Bot (Mar 18, 2009)

*Published:* 18-Mar-09 08:10 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A MAN has had a brush with death after being bitten three times by a snake south of Brisbane.

*Read More...*


----------



## Maree (Mar 18, 2009)

Keeperi n the wrong place doing the wrong thing? or civilian in the wrong place doing the wrong thing?

Wondering...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2009)

lets hope it was a keepers mistake and not a some fool trying to get a hold of the RBBS, to which in most cases the snake ends up dead


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2009)

probably in the wrong place at the wrong time. Snakes in that area are quite common, particularly in the thick scrub areas along the logan river.


----------



## kupper (Mar 18, 2009)

im tipping person doing the wrong thing 

being bit on the hand by an identified snake weird


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 18, 2009)

oh its okay!rather common for a stupid person. it was in Beenliegh,he was probably sniffing paint n trippin out,and tried to pick up the snake!..
haha


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2009)

ease up, i just moved not far from down town beenas. It's wonderful place......... ah who am i kidding, but the houses there are cheap


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> ease up, i just moved not far from down town beenas. It's wonderful place......... ah who am i kidding, but the houses there are cheap



ahahaha...sorry man,jsut when it said beenliegh i couldnt help myself..ahaha..nah its not that bad i guess,they doing it up a bit now...and yeah the housing their is very cheap,even the new developments....and god help me i live in "Nerang" ahaha


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah, a nerangatang!!! now i feel better haha.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone else think it strange he was given antivenine immediatly because "he knew what type of snake bit him"
or is it just me ?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> Ah, a nerangatang!!! now i feel better haha.


 love it lmao nerangatang!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2009)

sssnakeman, that does seem a bit odd, i thought it was only given if you are showing extreme symptoms. I had a mate in hospital a few weeks ago for 2 days after a yellow whip got him, his leg was swollen right up for a good 12-14 hours, as usual he just had to sweat it out under observation which i thought is the norm. although a bite from a whip snake is probably a lot less concerning compared to three hits from a RBB.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 18, 2009)

*snake bite*



ssssnakeman said:


> Does anyone else think it strange he was given antivenine immediatly because "he knew what type of snake bit him"
> or is it just me ?



Te He...let us not forget that this is a media report.....and they always tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help them God !
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Maree (Mar 18, 2009)

That's why I thought it might have been a keeper. Even the best get tagged eventually......

Cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2009)

When the tongs first came out, there was only the back breakers (pilstum type) available.
There is no shortage of proof of what these can do, specially in the hands of a person who has done a 2 day snake catchers co****, and only want to make a few bucks andbignote themselves.
The midwest gentle giants were not around in these days.
I was a ferocious opponent of these tongs and even though i have owned a set for he last 10 years or so, and i have them swathed in neprene and gaffa tape, and i keep them in the car,out of the 100s of snakes i catch i have only seen the need for their use in one or two situations.
unfortunatly they were in the car at the time and i made use of the hooks instead.
I have no proof of the gentle giants doing the same sort of damage the original pilstrums do, but unfortunatly the "proof" of damage might not show for day or even weeks after the capture.
Broken snake ribs are very fine and damage isnt evident straight way.
You can release your snake and in 2 weeks they will die of septic injuries form the injuries.
Like i said, the gentle giants are difinitly the better option if you must.
But only in experienced, proffesional hands.
Certainly never need them down here.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2009)

The twit was just on the news, he stopped his bike to pick the RBBS off the road after he saw it run over by a car. He picked it up by the tail then it bit him three times on the hand so he then smashed its head in with his bike helmet. He then road to his mates house 15 mins away before collapsing on his lawn.
hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 18, 2009)

yea, I dont know about you guys but I wouldnt be picking up a venomous snake, particularly not an injured one without knowing snake bite first aid and/or how to handle venomous snakes.....this guys a ****in idiot - but then again he didnt look too clever when he was on the box


----------



## yommy (Mar 18, 2009)

the tool rode for 15 mins on a bike no wonder the venom spread and effected him the way it did. 
Will people never learn? especially seeing snake bite treatment has been so simple and effective for so long when done.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 18, 2009)

Three times from and injured red belly. You would have to be a real slow loris.


----------



## wizz (Mar 18, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Three times from and injured red belly. You would have to be a real slow loris.


:lol::lol::lol: yep ......


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 19, 2009)

lol a "brush with death" what a dumb storey

and bitten three times ......owned:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> The twit was just on the news, he stopped his bike to pick the RBBS off the road after he saw it run over by a car. He picked it up by the tail then it bit him three times on the hand so he then smashed its head in with his bike helmet. He then road to his mates house 15 mins away before collapsing on his lawn.
> hmmmmmmmmm.


 His story has a stench much worse then a dead RBBS ....truth be told the only thing legit in this is "he grabbed the rbbs"..and the rest speaks for itself


----------



## mark83 (Mar 19, 2009)

what an idiot!


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> His story has a stench much worse then a dead RBBS ....truth be told the only thing legit in this is "he grabbed the rbbs"..and the rest speaks for itself



heard along the grape vine... that he was attempting to kill it then it bite him....


----------



## Colin (Mar 19, 2009)

very strange story.. 
at first it sounds like he is a reptile lover by stopping and attampting to move the snake off the road. 
then when it bites him after he "grabs it" he smashed its head in :shock: some reptile lover.. 

sounds like he got what he deserved.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 19, 2009)

a follow up story
http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25207421-3102,00.html
seems to contradict a number of opinions that have been ventured.


----------

